# L'angolo del "consiglio"



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2012)

Non sapete cosa guardare stasera? Non sapete che film scegliere o che serie tv seguire?

Bene, qui potete chiedere.

Il topic si ricollega a questo http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=51764438


----------



## Pamparulez (18 Settembre 2012)

Vorrei un consiglio per una serie in stile dexter/il risolutore...


----------



## francylomba (4 Ottobre 2012)

se doveste scegliere tra : 
Mad men 
Entourage
Board walk empire 

che serie mi consigliereste?


----------



## yelle (4 Ottobre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> se doveste scegliere tra :
> Mad men
> Entourage
> Board walk empire
> ...


dipende che cerchi e cos'hai voglia di vedere.
Mad Men l'ho recuperato tutto quest'estate, e devo ammettere che mi è piaciuto davvero molto.
Di Boardwalk Empire vidi solo il pilot, però già mi sembra un po' diverso da MM.
Entourage non lo conosco proprio.


----------



## francylomba (4 Ottobre 2012)

grazie yelle! la cosa che mi scoraggia è che sono un sacco di stagioni! gia ho Criminal Minds e Rizzoli & Isles ( lo so' sono stupidelle) . Ho trovato anche Homeland che non pare malaccio..


----------



## yelle (4 Ottobre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> grazie yelle! la cosa che mi scoraggia è che sono un sacco di stagioni! gia ho Criminal Minds e Rizzoli & Isles ( lo so' sono stupidelle) . Ho trovato anche Homeland che non pare malaccio..


Criminal Minds mi è sempre piaciuto, ma dopo che Bones m'ha fatto girare le palle ho abbandonato di botto tutti i procedural crime.
Di Homeland si dicono meraviglia, me lo sto procurando per recuperarlo.
Sì, è vero, sono un sacco di stagioni, ma ne vale la pena. Puoi iniziare con la prima stagione. Se non ti piace lo molli lì.


----------



## francylomba (4 Ottobre 2012)

Criminal minds sono alle ottava stagione espisodio 1( uscito l'altro giorno me lo devo ancora vedere) . E' il mio preferito solo che dopo stagioni diventa monotono..


----------



## BB7 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Io ti direi di scegliere Breaking Bad comunque


----------



## yelle (10 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi consiglia un bel telefilm ambientato nel medioevo?


Hai provato a vedere Pillars of the Earth, tratto dall'omonimo romanzo di Ken Follet? Non ho ancora finito di leggere il libro, ma la miniserie è ben fatta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ops non avevo visto il topic  

Qualcuno mi consiglia una bella serie ambientata nel medioevo?


----------



## yelle (10 Ottobre 2012)

leggi il mio post sopra il tuo


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> leggi il mio post sopra il tuo



LOL distrattissimo oggi! Grazie del consiglio comunque ;-)


----------



## iceman. (10 Ottobre 2012)

Xena, Hercules..


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Xena, Hercules..


----------



## yelle (10 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


mi hai tolto la gif di bocca


----------



## Ale (18 Febbraio 2013)

che serie tv state seguendo?


----------



## Canonista (7 Marzo 2014)

Da *sabato 8 Marzo* (domani) 4 puntate *dalle 21,10* su *Italia2* di *Californication* in attesa della sesta stagione, nuova ed ultima...e lo riguarderò anche se mi sono sparato le cinque stagioni pochi mesi fa! Ve lo super consiglio


----------



## juventino (5 Aprile 2014)

Adesso che ho finito Breaking Bad la mia vita è rovinata. Come farò a trovare qualcosa che almeno si avvicini?
Io stavo pensando a Mad Men, The Wire o The Shield, ma ho sentito un gran bene anche di Sons of Anarchy. Voi cosa mi consigliate?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Aprile 2014)

Consiglio sul Trono di Spade

Premetto che non sono un fan del genere fantasy/storico (ma ho apprezzato molto il Signore degli Anelli, di cui ho letto pure il libro, ed ora Lo Hobbit che però sono film), dato che dopo la prima puntata di questa serie mi sono fracassato gli zebedei ed ho mollato... (si, son drastico!) principalmente per il ritmo lento e le premesse da Beautiful con intrighi a corte e similari... volevo chiedervi se la solfa è sempre questa o se c'è anche azione, mistero e suspance. E soprattutto se c'è da aspettare molto per vedere queste cose ed eventualmente in che percentuale sono presenti. Vale la pena andare avanti per qualche altra puntata...?  tanto per farvi capire i miei gusti, mi sono piaciuti moltissimo Dexter-Breaking Bad-Walking Dead-Fringe-Alias... si, tra questi non sono presenti cavalieri a duello o re che bramano conquiste di regni...


----------



## Butcher (22 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Consiglio sul Trono di Spade
> 
> Premetto che non sono un fan del genere fantasy/storico (ma ho apprezzato molto il Signore degli Anelli, di cui ho letto pure il libro, ed ora Lo Hobbit che però sono film), dato che dopo la prima puntata di questa serie mi sono fracassato gli zebedei ed ho mollato... (si, son drastico!) principalmente per il ritmo lento e le premesse da Beautiful con intrighi a corte e similari... volevo chiedervi se la solfa è sempre questa o se c'è anche azione, mistero e suspance. E soprattutto se c'è da aspettare molto per vedere queste cose ed eventualmente in che percentuale sono presenti. Vale la pena andare avanti per qualche altra puntata...?  tanto per farvi capire i miei gusti, mi sono piaciuti moltissimo Dexter-Breaking Bad-Walking Dead-Fringe-Alias... si, tra questi non sono presenti cavalieri a duello o re che bramano conquiste di regni...




Vai tranquillo, già dalle prossime puntate ci saranno belle cose. Con GoT proprio non ci si può stufare


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Aprile 2014)

ho letto in giro critiche positivissime per true detective. 

qualcuno l'ha mai visto ? pareri ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vai tranquillo, già dalle prossime puntate ci saranno belle cose. Con GoT proprio non ci si può stufare



grazie 



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ho letto in giro critiche positivissime per true detective.
> 
> qualcuno l'ha mai visto ? pareri ?



ne parlano benissimo (io ancora la devo vedere) ma purtroppo è una serie antologica... praticamente ogni stagione cambiano tutti i personaggi e pure le storie... solitamente queste serie vengono fatte da attori famosi che non si vogliono impegnare per troppo tempo (cosa che una serie TV solitamente comporta). Quindi non considerarlo come un telefilm ma soltanto come un film diviso a puntate.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ho letto in giro critiche positivissime per true detective.
> 
> qualcuno l'ha mai visto ? pareri ?



Avevo aperto un topic 

http://www.milanworld.net/true-detective-vt15126.html


----------



## Brain84 (27 Giugno 2014)

Consiglio di vedere in doppietta Nebraska e Dallas Buyers Club. 2 capolavori


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Giugno 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Consiglio di vedere in doppietta Nebraska e Dallas Buyers Club. 2 capolavori



Dallas Buyers Club è meritevolissimo. L'altro non l'ho visto, rimedierò.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimamente m'è venuta voglia vedendo in tv il trailer di "American Sniper", di "spararmi" un film di guerra. Qualche consiglio? (esclusi i classici) qualcosa uscito recentemente


----------



## Milo (29 Dicembre 2014)

Vi consiglio "colpa delle stelle", da uno che odia i drammatici e ama gli horror.

È così dannatamente bello da farti star male per ore, ti va dritto nel cuore e te lo rende piccolo piccolo.

La mia ragazza ha pianto fiumi di lacrime ed io che odio piangere e non piango mai mi ha fatto cadere qualche lacrima lo stesso.

Film capolavoro


----------



## Brain84 (29 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ultimamente m'è venuta voglia vedendo in tv il trailer di "American Sniper", di "spararmi" un film di guerra. Qualche consiglio? (esclusi i classici) qualcosa uscito recentemente



The Hurt Loker della Bigelow l'hai visto?


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Dicembre 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> The Hurt Loker della Bigelow l'hai visto?



No. Lo cerco  grazie


----------



## Brain84 (30 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> No. Lo cerco  grazie



Poi fammi sapere!


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Luglio 2015)

Ragazzi ma possibile che dopo breaking bad non trovi più nulla che mi interessi? Dai consigliatemi qualcosa!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma possibile che dopo breaking bad non trovi più nulla che mi interessi? Dai consigliatemi qualcosa!



Ahah anche per me vale lo stesso! Ultimamente mi sto appassionando abbastanza a Doctor Who, ma nulla sarà mai come BB.


----------



## Butcher (17 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma possibile che dopo breaking bad non trovi più nulla che mi interessi? Dai consigliatemi qualcosa!



Vista Better Call Saul?


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Luglio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vista Better Call Saul?



Non ancora, ma rientra tra le poche da vedere.


----------



## diavolo (18 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma possibile che dopo breaking bad non trovi più nulla che mi interessi? Dai consigliatemi qualcosa!


Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Morghot (18 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma possibile che dopo breaking bad non trovi più nulla che mi interessi? Dai consigliatemi qualcosa!


Anchio dopo BB ho preso una lunga pausa dai telefilm... un po' come successe dopo lost. Comunque per me devi buttarti sulla prima serie che ti ispira e via, non star lì a pensarci altrimenti solo leggendo niente ti attirerà mai, l'unica è provare a guardarle!

Ultimamente io sto seguendo addirittura 3 serie contemporaneamente, di solito ne seguo una e basta infatti è una super eccezione sto periodo asd. 

Comunque ti consiglio: True Detective, Broadchurch (solo la prima stagione), the wire (molto atipica e realistica, a me ha conquistato subito), penny dreadful ( l'ho cominciata da poco e merita)


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Luglio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Anchio dopo BB ho preso una lunga pausa dai telefilm... un po' come successe dopo lost. Comunque per me devi buttarti sulla prima serie che ti ispira e via, non star lì a pensarci altrimenti solo leggendo niente ti attirerà mai, l'unica è provare a guardarle!
> 
> Ultimamente io sto seguendo addirittura 3 serie contemporaneamente, di solito ne seguo una e basta infatti è una super eccezione sto periodo asd.
> 
> Comunque ti consiglio: True Detective, Broadchurch (solo la prima stagione), the wire (molto atipica e realistica, a me ha conquistato subito), penny dreadful ( l'ho cominciata da poco e merita)


Per ora mi sa che mi vedo i Soprano visto che li stanno passando su sky atlantic.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per ora mi sa che mi vedo i Soprano visto che li stanno passando su sky atlantic.



Consiglio qualcuna poco consigliata  magari ti stuzzica.
Fargo, The Knick, Ray Donovan


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Consiglio qualcuna poco consigliata  magari ti stuzzica.
> Fargo, The Knick, Ray Donovan



The Knick mi ha sempre attirato, è una serie con episodi a se o sono tutti collegati?


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> The Knick mi ha sempre attirato, è una serie con episodi a se o sono tutti collegati?



Nono, tutti collegati


----------



## Jaqen (19 Luglio 2015)

Shameless


----------



## 666psycho (8 Novembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ops non avevo visto il topic
> 
> Qualcuno mi consiglia una bella serie ambientata nel medioevo?



games of throne


----------



## nabucco (5 Agosto 2018)

Vorrei consigliata una serie intrigante con un ritmo frenetico che ti tiene sempe col fiato sospeso.
Stile la casa di carta che mi è piaciuto molto, oppure basandosi su qualche cult le prime stagioni di Fringe e Lost.
Perora sono orientata su Prison Break o 24. Le conoscete? In generale, che consigliate?


----------



## Hellscream (5 Agosto 2018)

nabucco ha scritto:


> Vorrei consigliata una serie intrigante con un ritmo frenetico che ti tiene sempe col fiato sospeso.
> Stile la casa di carta che mi è piaciuto molto, oppure basandosi su qualche cult le prime stagioni di Fringe e Lost.
> Perora sono orientata su Prison Break o 24. Le conoscete? In generale, che consigliate?



Game of Thrones (se non l'hai già visto)


----------



## Activia01 (5 Agosto 2018)

nabucco ha scritto:


> Vorrei consigliata una serie intrigante con un ritmo frenetico che ti tiene sempe col fiato sospeso.
> Stile la casa di carta che mi è piaciuto molto, oppure basandosi su qualche cult le prime stagioni di Fringe e Lost.
> Perora sono orientata su Prison Break o 24. Le conoscete? In generale, che consigliate?



Prison Break nì
La prima stagione mi è piaciuta parecchio, spesso e volentieri è stato difficile azzeccare cosa sarebbe successo nella scena successiva. Oltre la prima stagione si sfiora il ridicolo e non c'è suspance perché qualsiasi piano o azione assurda che vogliono compiere, riescono a realizzarla. 
Ovviamente breaking bad e game of thrones non sto a nominarle perché è circa obbligatorio vederle. Anche house of card è molto bella, va scemando però, io sono arrivato se non sbaglio alla quarta stagione poi ho perso interesse, ma le prime molto belle e dettagli e discorsi curatissimi


----------



## nabucco (5 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Game of Thrones (se non l'hai già visto)





Activia01 ha scritto:


> Prison Break nì
> La prima stagione mi è piaciuta parecchio, spesso e volentieri è stato difficile azzeccare cosa sarebbe successo nella scena successiva. Oltre la prima stagione si sfiora il ridicolo e non c'è suspance perché qualsiasi piano o azione assurda che vogliono compiere, riescono a realizzarla.
> Ovviamente breaking bad e game of thrones non sto a nominarle perché è circa obbligatorio vederle. Anche house of card è molto bella, va scemando però, io sono arrivato se non sbaglio alla quarta stagione poi ho perso interesse, ma le prime molto belle e dettagli e discorsi curatissimi



Grazie, ho visto sia breaking bad che game of thrones.
Se avete altri consigli li accetto.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Aprile 2019)

Incredibile ma vero.. vi consiglio una serie Rai: Rocco Schiavone.
Con Giallini, che per me è per distacco il miglior attore italiano


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Aprile 2020)

I film preferiti dalle donne e dagli uomini in America... della serie l'uguaglianza dei sessi


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> I film preferiti dalle donne e dagli uomini in America... della serie l'uguaglianza dei sessi



pensavo che titanic potesse essere il film preferito delle donne e fare schifo ad ogni uomo. forse mi sbagliavo


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Ottobre 2020)

Ciao, vorrei iniziare qualche serie tv.. Ho Sky e netflix.
Serie che ho già visto, giusto per farvi capire cosa mi piace: GOT, Chernobyl, Gomorra,Romanzo Criminale,Suburra,Casa di Carta,Prison Break


----------



## ilgallinaccio (8 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ciao, vorrei iniziare qualche serie tv.. Ho Sky e netflix.
> Serie che ho già visto, giusto per farvi capire cosa mi piace: GOT, Chernobyl, Gomorra,Romanzo Criminale,Suburra,Casa di Carta,Prison Break



Considerando che hai i miei stessi gusti, GOT a parte, ti consiglierei OZ, molto cruda, BREAKING BAD e BETTER CALL SAUL, capolavori, I SOPRANO, meravigliosa, ORANGE IS THE NEW BLACK,che tutto sommato è carina.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ciao, vorrei iniziare qualche serie tv.. Ho Sky e netflix.
> Serie che ho già visto, giusto per farvi capire cosa mi piace: GOT, Chernobyl, Gomorra,Romanzo Criminale,Suburra,Casa di Carta,Prison Break


Guarda, se ti piace Gomorra, dai uno sguardo a Mare Fuori. È attualmente in onda su Rai 2, ma lo puoi vedere tranquillamente sul sito di Raiplay, che va una bomba ed è accessibile a tutti. Cast poco popolare e giovane, fatta eccezione per Carolina Crescentini, ma gli attori sono veramente bravissimi. Uno dei punti più alti raggiunti dalla serialità italiana negli ultimi anni per me.

Ho fatto anche il topic:
Mare Fuori, serie tv


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Ottobre 2020)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> Considerando che hai i miei stessi gusti, GOT a parte, ti consiglierei OZ, molto cruda, BREAKING BAD e BETTER CALL SAUL, capolavori, I SOPRANO, meravigliosa, ORANGE IS THE NEW BLACK,che tutto sommato è carina.



Grazie mille, penso di iniziare breaking bad visto che ne parlano tutti


----------



## ilgallinaccio (8 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Grazie mille, penso di iniziare breaking bad visto che ne parlano tutti



Ottima scelta. Quando sarai con la bava alla bocca e in crisi perché è finita, passa a BETTER CALL SAUL, è uno spin-off.


----------



## Baba (29 Novembre 2020)

Mi sento vivamente di consigliare questo documentario biografico che mi ha fatto emozionare:

TIME: The Kalief Browder Story

Nel 2010 Kalief ( 16 anni ) è stato arrestato a New York perché sospettato di aver rubato una borsa. Ha passato 3 anni in carcere, DI CUI 2 IN ISOLAMENTO, senza aver la possibilità di avere un processo. Gli è stato offerto diverse volte un patteggiamento ma il ragazzo ha sempre rifiutato in quanto si riteneva innocente.

È una storia triste con un finale ancora più triste. La storia di questo ragazzo merita di essere conosciuta. 

Buona domenica a tutti.


----------



## Baba (29 Novembre 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> Mi sento vivamente di consigliare questo documentario biografico che mi ha fatto emozionare:
> 
> TIME: The Kalief Browder Story
> 
> ...



Per chi volesse guardarlo consiglio vivamente di farlo in lingua originale con i sottotitoli.


----------



## numero 3 (29 Novembre 2020)

Fantascienza non interessa a nessuno?
The 100
Meglio di noi
Expance 
The Rain
Dark


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Novembre 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> Mi sento vivamente di consigliare questo documentario biografico che mi ha fatto emozionare:
> 
> TIME: The Kalief Browder Story
> 
> ...



Se non sbaglio è su Netflix. Colgo il suggerimento.


----------



## Baba (29 Novembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio è su Netflix. Colgo il suggerimento.



Non te ne pentirai. Fammi sapere


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Consigli su serie sky o netflix?

Per farvi capire, ho già visto romanzo criminale, gomorra, suburra, breaking bad, prison break, la casa di carta..


----------



## Baba (2 Dicembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Consigli su serie sky o netflix?
> 
> Per farvi capire, ho già visto romanzo criminale, gomorra, suburra, breaking bad, prison break, la casa di carta..



Ti consiglio Ozark


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio Ozark



grazie mille!! Hai altri consigli? Qualsiasi seria sia su netflix o sky..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2021)

Rispolvero questo angolo del consiglio!  

Conoscete qualche film/serie tv claustrofobica ? 
O qualche film simile a Cube?Hypercube?Cube zero?

Questi 3 sono film mooolto vecchi


----------



## Baba (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Rispolvero questo angolo del consiglio!
> 
> Conoscete qualche film/serie tv claustrofobica ?
> O qualche film simile a Cube?Hypercube?Cube zero?
> ...


Ti consiglio il film La verità nascosta


----------



## unbreakable (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Rispolvero questo angolo del consiglio!
> 
> Conoscete qualche film/serie tv claustrofobica ?
> O qualche film simile a Cube?Hypercube?Cube zero?
> ...


panic room con jodie foster e kirsten stewart bambina..primo che mi viene in mente


----------



## Baba (30 Dicembre 2021)

qualcuno ha visto The Witcher? Opinioni? Ho visto la prima mezz’ora mi ha un po’ stufato però ho letto che molti ne parlano bene.


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Rispolvero questo angolo del consiglio!
> 
> Conoscete qualche film/serie tv claustrofobica ?
> O qualche film simile a Cube?Hypercube?Cube zero?
> ...


Io ho visto qualche anno fa Buried-Sepolto, forse il film più claustrofobico di sempre...


----------



## morokan (30 Dicembre 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> qualcuno ha visto The Witcher? Opinioni? Ho visto la prima mezz’ora mi ha un po’ stufato però ho letto che molti ne parlano bene.


guardo stasera gli ultimi 2 episodi della 2 serie, la prima mi è piaciuta di più, la seconda è un pò troppo .....lenta....poche scene di movimento, almeno per i miei gusti


----------



## Baba (5 Gennaio 2022)

14 vette: scalate ai limiti del possibile

Ieri su Netflix ho visto questo documentario incredibile.
C’è questo nepalese pazzo scatenato ex forze speciali britanniche che contro ogni pronostico si mette a scalare le 14 più alte montagne del pianeta in soli 7 mesi.
Fino all’inizio del progetto era sconosciuto tra gli alpinisti e nessuno avrebbe scommesse un centesimo su di lui.
L’ho apprezzato pur non sapendo niente di alpinismo.
documentario motivazionale come pochi altri.
Ovviamente da guardare in lingua originale con sottotitoli


----------



## Baba (22 Gennaio 2022)

Per chi fosse appassionato di film/serie tv con zombie e persone che lottano per sopravvivere consiglio vivamente di guardare Black Summer.
In oltre ho visto che sono usciti nuovi episodi di Ozark.


----------



## Devil man (22 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Rispolvero questo angolo del consiglio!
> 
> Conoscete qualche film/serie tv claustrofobica ?
> O qualche film simile a Cube?Hypercube?Cube zero?
> ...



Escape room e Escape room 2 , sono molto simili ai titoli che hai citato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Per chi fosse appassionato di film/serie tv con zombie e persone che lottano per sopravvivere consiglio vivamente di guardare Black Summer.
> In oltre ho visto che sono usciti nuovi episodi di Ozark.


Mamma mia Ozark, quanto mi sta piacendo. Soprattutto per la macabra ironia sottile e cinica che avvolge l'intera serie. E pensare che a me come genere non doveva piacere neanche tanto, ma è proprio ben fatta.


----------



## Baba (17 Febbraio 2022)

Sto guardando Kingdom, una serie tv coreana ambientata nel 500 dove c’è un epidemia che trasforma le persone in zombie. Davvero bella!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Febbraio 2022)

Il fratello rossonero @Mika mi ha fatto venire voglia di bombardamenti a tappetto e bunker anti-atomici.
Qualche film non vecchissimo issimo issimo in cui viene trattata non tanto la guerra con mega aerei e cannoni,ma l'aspetto psicologico ? 

Mi serve qualcosa ora prima di finire a guardare i video degli indiani che costruiscono cose random nella giungla


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il fratello rossonero @Mika mi ha fatto venire voglia di bombardamenti a tappetto e bunker anti-atomici.
> Qualche film non vecchissimo issimo issimo in cui viene trattata non tanto la guerra con mega aerei e cannoni,ma l'aspetto psicologico ?
> 
> Mi serve qualcosa ora prima di finire a guardare i video degli indiani che costruiscono cose random nella giungla


Mhh... non c'è molto a riguardo: prova 1985 - The day after. Me lo fecero vedere durante la visita medica per il militare


----------



## morokan (21 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mhh... non c'è molto a riguardo: prova 1985 - The day after. Me lo fecero vedere durante la visita medica per il militare


concordo, è stato il primo film post atomico, e devo dire fatto molto bene, da li in poi tutte,
americanate...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il fratello rossonero @Mika mi ha fatto venire voglia di bombardamenti a tappetto e bunker anti-atomici.
> Qualche film non vecchissimo issimo issimo in cui viene trattata non tanto la guerra con mega aerei e cannoni,ma l'aspetto psicologico ?
> 
> Mi serve qualcosa ora prima di finire a guardare i video degli indiani che costruiscono cose random nella giungla



"The day after" del 1983.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Guardato the day after 
Un pò vecchiotto ma è passato lo stesso 

Ieri ho trovato anche The Divide,film del 2011 che tratta di sopravvissuti all'interno di un bunker/cantina di condominio.
Mezza americanata,se non altro il film risulta passabile per la presenza di Lauren German


----------



## gabri65 (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guardato the day after
> Un pò vecchiotto ma è passato lo stesso
> 
> Ieri ho trovato anche The Divide,film del 2011 che tratta di sopravvissuti all'interno di un bunker/cantina di condominio.
> Mezza americanata,se non altro il film risulta passabile per la presenza di Lauren German



Lo conosci "WarGames", sempre del 1983 ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guardato the day after
> Un pò vecchiotto ma è passato lo stesso
> 
> Ieri ho trovato anche The Divide,film del 2011 che tratta di sopravvissuti all'interno di un bunker/cantina di condominio.
> Mezza americanata,se non altro il film risulta passabile per la presenza di Lauren German


Ti consiglio uno dei miei film formativi ai tempi dell'università sulla mutua distruzione assicurata.
Failsafe: a prova di errore (1964)
War Games è più bello e moderno, Failsafe è brutalmente reale e fa accapponare la pelle a tratti (soprattutto sul finale)
Non so però se ora sia il momento giusto per vederlo


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio uno dei miei film formativi ai tempi dell'università sulla mutua distruzione assicurata.
> Failsafe: a prova di errore (1964)
> War Games è più bello e moderno, Failsafe è brutalmente reale e fa accapponare la pelle a tratti (soprattutto sul finale)
> Non so però se ora sia il momento giusto per vederlo


in questo momento secondo me è meglio vedersi Natale a Miami o qualcosa del genere


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Guardato the day after*
> Un pò vecchiotto ma è passato lo stesso
> 
> Ieri ho trovato anche The Divide,film del 2011 che tratta di sopravvissuti all'interno di un bunker/cantina di condominio.
> Mezza americanata,se non altro il film risulta passabile per la presenza di Lauren German



Ti stai portando avanti?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in questo momento secondo me è meglio vedersi Natale a Miami o qualcosa del genere



Meglio Il paradiso può attendere


----------



## Baba (22 Aprile 2022)

Per gli appassionati di true crime: conversazione con un killer: il caso Gacy.
Uscita l’altro giorno, sono 3 episodi.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Per gli appassionati di true crime: conversazione con un killer: il caso Gacy.
> Uscita l’altro giorno, sono 3 episodi.


Pogo


----------



## Milanoide (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il fratello rossonero @Mika mi ha fatto venire voglia di bombardamenti a tappetto e bunker anti-atomici.
> Qualche film non vecchissimo issimo issimo in cui viene trattata non tanto la guerra con mega aerei e cannoni,ma l'aspetto psicologico ?
> 
> Mi serve qualcosa ora prima di finire a guardare i video degli indiani che costruiscono cose random nella giungla


Il Dottor Stranamore di Kubrick. È forse il più rispondente. Diventa folgorante satira. Bianco e nero.
(E su questo terreno della satira La morte di Stalin. Niente guerra, ma psicologia dei vertici di un sistema totalitario).
Altri non rispondentii ma visto il clima e volendo restare su Kubrick: Percorsi di Gloria. Diventa giudiziario, ma la psicologia dell'assurdità c'è. Finirai per appassionarti al regista e quindi non potrai fare a meno di avventurarti in Barry Lindon. Psicologia dell'arrivare nel 1700? Lungo, ma merita. Full Metal Jacket con epilogo alla Azovstahl? Ogni muso giallo sogna un giorno di diventare americano?
La Croce di Ferro di Peckinpah. Psicologia di chi fa la guerra sulla pelle degli altri, per farsi bello.
The Way Back di Peter Weir. Psicologia della fuga e del non fidarsi dei comunisti, o dei russi.


----------



## Baba (5 Maggio 2022)

Sono usciti i nuovi episodi di Ozark


----------



## unbreakable (5 Maggio 2022)

mi piacerebbe avere un consiglio per una bella serie western/storica..cioè che racconti fatti che siano realmente avvenuti..
ultimamente ho visto la serie di deadwood e di hell on wheels e mi sono piaciute molto entrambe (visto che ai tempo non avevo tempo di vederle)..

se avete qualcosa da consigliare sono tutto orecchi, grazie mille


----------



## morokan (15 Agosto 2022)

finito di vedere oggi la 3 serie di For All Mankind, seria ambientata in piena guerra fredda, e corsa allo spazio, dove però sono i Russi ad arrivare sulla luna per primi, drammatico, abbastanza realistico, fatto piuttosto bene, della Apple, nel 2023 dovrebbe uscire la 4 serie.
lo consiglio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Agosto 2022)

Ho visto Prey l'altro giorno, se siete dei fan di Predator per me è il film migliore della serie.


----------



## Rudi84 (15 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ho visto Prey l'altro giorno, se siete dei fan di Predator per me è il film migliore della serie.


Dopo il primo che è fuori categoria anche secondo me Prey è il migliore


----------



## Devil man (15 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ho visto Prey l'altro giorno, se siete dei fan di Predator per me è il film migliore della serie.


Pocahontas Vs Predator


Infatti è fatto da Disney+


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Pocahontas Vs Predator
> 
> 
> Infatti è fatto da Disney+


A me il feral Predator è piaciuto un sacco, nettamente meglio rispetto alle trashate precedenti tipo il super predator del 2018 o quelli del 2004 in AVP, quello di AVP requiem era un figo però.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Agosto 2022)

Quest'ultimo non lo guarderò,frega niente degli indigeni del 1700  

Ma sono l'unico a cui era piaciuto questo ? 





Ho sempre sperato in un sequel


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quest'ultimo non lo guarderò,frega niente degli indigeni del 1700
> 
> Ma sono l'unico a cui era piaciuto questo ?
> Vedi l'allegato 3006
> ...


Ma io mica l'ho visto per gli indigeni del 1700, l'ho visto per il predator.
Fidati che vale la pena, il feral predator per me è una figata.


----------



## Baba (1 Ottobre 2022)

Per tutti gli appassionati di serial killer spietati: Se stasera non uscite e non sapete che fare dopo la vittoria de Milan vi consiglio di iniziare la nuova serie Dhamer, su Netflix.


----------



## Raryof (8 Ottobre 2022)

Sono anni che attendo, ormai ci siamo


----------



## Devil man (8 Ottobre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Per tutti gli appassionati di serial killer spietati: Se stasera non uscite e non sapete che fare dopo la vittoria de Milan vi consiglio di iniziare la nuova serie Dhamer, su Netflix.


Ho smesso di guardarla dopo la metà del terzo episodio.. sinceramente non mi frega nulla della sua vita passata da sfigato.. 

preferisco più la parte investigativa in una storia di serial killer..

ad esempio come hanno fatto sul documentario Nightstalker.


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mi scende la lacrimuccia, promette benissimo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

C'è qualche vecchiaccio che ha visto tutta la serie di OZ ?
Telefilm molto vecchio degli anni 2000, penso sia il telefilm più "crudo" sulla vita dei detenuti nelle carceri.

Mi ha fatto odiare veramente certi personaggi, soprattutto quelli neri e gli irlandesi (anche se per capire la motivazione bisognerebbe guardare mooolti episodi)


----------



## Igniorante (26 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quest'ultimo non lo guarderò,frega niente degli indigeni del 1700
> 
> Ma sono l'unico a cui era piaciuto questo ?
> Vedi l'allegato 3006
> ...



Il mio secondo preferito a pari merito con Prey.
L'idea di non cacciare le prede non sul loro pianeta natale ma sul pianeta dei Predator (anzi a dire il vero un pianeta adibito a riserva di caccia) è per me una genialata, specie in aggiunta al fatto che il Predator può essere "cacciato" da un altro Predator più grosso (bella espressione anche della società umana) e che finalmente viene abbandonata l'idea dei militari forti e ammerigani che scacciano l'invasore alieno brutto e cattivo in favore di una raccolta selezionata del meglio del peggio del pianeta Terra: serial killer, mercenario, membro della yakuza (super badass con la katana) ecc...
Insomma tanta roba.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Il mio secondo preferito a pari merito con Prey.
> L'idea di non cacciare le prede non sul loro pianeta natale ma sul pianeta dei Predator (anzi a dire il vero un pianeta adibito a riserva di caccia) è per me una genialata, specie in aggiunta al fatto che il Predator può essere "cacciato" da un altro Predator più grosso (bella espressione anche della società umana) e che finalmente viene abbandonata l'idea dei militari forti e ammerigani che scacciano l'invasore alieno brutto e cattivo in favore di una raccolta selezionata del meglio del peggio del pianeta Terra: serial killer, mercenario, membro della yakuza (super badass con la katana) ecc...
> Insomma tanta roba.



Avrebbero dovuto fare un sequel con una nuova squadra che veniva paracadutata e supportata dai due superstiti 
Sul membro della yakuza stendiamo un velo pietoso, si è riscattato solamente verso il finale..però mi era sempre stato sulle balle già da quando decise di levarsi le scarpe


----------



## Igniorante (26 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avrebbero dovuto fare un sequel con una nuova squadra che veniva paracadutata e supportata dai due superstiti
> Sul membro della yakuza stendiamo un velo pietoso, si è riscattato solamente verso il finale..però mi era sempre stato sulle balle già da quando decise di levarsi le scarpe



Come fa una nuova squadra ad essere paracadutata, dovevano "rapire" altra gente, intendi? 

Sarebbe stato epico col camorrista tipo Genny Savastano o la "risorsa" del PD di origine magrebino, col coltello a scatto, prelevata direttamente dalla zona di spaccio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> *Come fa una nuova squadra ad essere paracadutata, dovevano "rapire" altra gente, intendi?*
> 
> Sarebbe stato epico col camorrista tipo Genny Savastano o la "risorsa" del PD di origine magrebino, col coltello a scatto, prelevata direttamente dalla zona di spaccio



Va che sei proprio igniorante eh  
La nuova stagione di caccia, infatti al termine di predators si vedevano in lontananza altri paracadute 

Per me potevano arruolare anche l'attuale deputato Soumarò, almeno con gli stivali non avrebbe avuto alcuna difficoltà in quella giungla


----------



## Igniorante (26 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Va che sei proprio igniorante eh
> La nuova stagione di caccia, infatti al termine di predators si vedevano in lontananza altri paracadute
> 
> Per me potevano arruolare anche l'attuale deputato Soumarò, almeno con gli stivali non avrebbe avuto alcuna difficoltà in quella giungla



LOL
Non mi ricordavo la scena finale coi paracadute.
Magari erano "donnine" importate dal pianeta Terra, che ne sai.
Anche i Predators vorranno divertirsi eh 

Ora sto guardando Inverso - La Periferica e mi sta piacendo molto, se a qualcuno può interessare.


----------



## danjr (19 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> C'è qualche vecchiaccio che ha visto tutta la serie di OZ ?
> Telefilm molto vecchio degli anni 2000, penso sia il telefilm più "crudo" sulla vita dei detenuti nelle carceri.
> 
> Mi ha fatto odiare veramente certi personaggi, soprattutto quelli neri e gli irlandesi (anche se per capire la motivazione bisognerebbe guardare mooolti episodi)


Vista tutta… madre di tante serie hbo. Comunque non è che gli italiani fossero meglio tra tute di Sergio tacchini E medaglioni d’oro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Novembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Vista tutta… madre di tante serie hbo. Comunque non è che gli italiani fossero meglio tra tute di Sergio tacchini E medaglioni d’oro



Diciamo che a noi italiani ci hanno bistrattato un pò, facendoci fare sempre la figura del menga 
A partire da Schibetta senior e Schibetta junior, fino a Nappa, tutti "maltrattati" da Adebisi 

P.S tute e medaglioni d'oro...Chucky Pancamo su tutti! 
Avevo letto che questo attore era stato l'unico ad opporsi al copione e al momento dell'ingaggio aveva detto :"va bene, io interpreto questa parte, ma non stupro e non vengo stuprato. E i vestiti li scelgo io!"


----------



## danjr (19 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Diciamo che a noi italiani ci hanno bistrattato un pò, facendoci fare sempre la figura del menga
> A partire da Schibetta senior e Schibetta junior, fino a Nappa, tutti "maltrattati" da Adebisi
> 
> P.S tute e medaglioni d'oro...Chucky Pancamo su tutti!
> ...


Molti attori poi sono finiti anche nei soprano


----------



## elpacoderoma (19 Novembre 2022)

Buonasera colleghi sto per andare in depre post serie.
Ho quasi finito The Office e sono sicuro di non trovare qualcosa di altrettanto coinvolgente. Sapete consigliarmi altri capolavori del genere ???


----------



## sampapot (20 Novembre 2022)

yelle ha scritto:


> Criminal Minds mi è sempre piaciuto, ma dopo che Bones m'ha fatto girare le palle ho abbandonato di botto tutti i procedural crime.
> Di Homeland si dicono meraviglia, me lo sto procurando per recuperarlo.
> Sì, è vero, sono un sacco di stagioni, ma ne vale la pena. Puoi iniziare con la prima stagione. Se non ti piace lo molli lì.


a me Homeland è piaciuto....ti consiglio Designated Survivor, con Kiefer Sutherland che si trova, suo malgrado, ad essere il presidente USA...ingredienti? politica, spionaggio, indagini fbi, azioni militari.....


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> C'è qualche vecchiaccio che ha visto tutta la serie di OZ ?
> Telefilm molto vecchio degli anni 2000, penso sia il telefilm più "crudo" sulla vita dei detenuti nelle carceri.
> 
> Mi ha fatto odiare veramente certi personaggi, soprattutto quelli neri e gli irlandesi (anche se per capire la motivazione bisognerebbe guardare mooolti episodi)


Presente!
Di quanto parliamo forse 15-20 anni fa prima che venisse doppiato e trasmesso in Italia? Ma tu come l'hai visto, perchè ricordo che ai tempi Italia1 lo trasmetteva
Per me è tra le migliore mai viste, e ne ho viste parecchie e ho palati abbastanza fini, ricordo che erano i primi anni delle adsl e mi toccava scaricarmi le puntata in inglese sottotitolate in italiano in certi casi.
Da quel film sono passati tantissimi attori che hanno avuto grandi carriere o che le avevano già, su tutti J.K.Simmons, Ernie Hudson dei Ghostbuster anni '80, il nero di Lost, la commissaria di Dexter, la moglie di Tony Soprano, Luz Guzman atore famosissimo e tanti altri.
Roba d'alta scuola quel telefilm, il mio personaggio preferito era Adebisi col cappello attaccato col velcro  rimasi traumatizzato quando


Anticipazione (Spoiler): spoiler



costrinsero uno non mi ricordo in che gruppo era forse ebrei a fare una pompa a non so chi e glielo staccò a morsi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Novembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Presente!
> Di quanto parliamo forse 15-20 anni fa prima che venisse doppiato e trasmesso in Italia? Ma tu come l'hai visto, perchè ricordo che ai tempi Italia1 lo trasmetteva
> Per me è tra le migliore mai viste, e ne ho viste parecchie e ho palati abbastanza fini, ricordo che erano i primi anni delle adsl e mi toccava scaricarmi le puntata in inglese sottotitolate in italiano in certi casi.
> Da quel film sono passati tantissimi attori che hanno avuto grandi carriere o che le avevano già, su tutti J.K.Simmons, Ernie Hudson dei Ghostbuster anni '80, il nero di Lost, la commissaria di Dexter, la moglie di Tony Soprano, Luz Guzman atore famosissimo e tanti altri.
> ...



Nono, io l'avrò visto una decina di anni fa in streaming e in italiano (ultimamente ho anche ripreso a guardarlo ). Trovato anche per caso perché dopo Prison Break ricercavo un'altra serie carceraria.

Probabilmente se l'avessi visto prima l'avrei anche scartato perché considerato un film "troppo vecchio" per i miei gusti.
Invece ora a distanza di anni lo rimpiango, perché sul tema carcerario è probabilmente uno dei migliori e allo stato attuale (con manifestazioni e indignazioni generali per ogni cagatina) non faranno mai più un film del genere.
Zombies neegri, latinos, italiani mafiosi, ariani, irlandesi, centauri, musulmani, gay e "gli altri", il tutto condito con continue risse, amputazioni, malavita, droghe e sesso 

Per me comunque resterà sempre un mistero








Anticipazione (Spoiler): Spoiler



Che poi all'inizio quando Beecher arrivò al penitenziario e si ritrovò Adebisi come compagno di stanza, quasi ero sollevato quando in sala mensa arrivò Vern Schilliger a consigliarlo di cambiare acquario. Toh...lo sta salvando dall'uomo nero! Prima di venire a sapere che..........maledetto Vern


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nono, io l'avrò visto una decina di anni fa in streaming e in italiano (ultimamente ho anche ripreso a guardarlo ). Trovato anche per caso perché dopo Prison Break ricercavo un'altra serie carceraria.
> 
> Probabilmente se l'avessi visto prima l'avrei anche scartato perché considerato un film "troppo vecchio" per i miei gusti.
> Invece ora a distanza di anni lo rimpiango, perché sul tema carcerario è probabilmente uno dei migliori e allo stato attuale (con manifestazioni e indignazioni generali per ogni cagatina) non faranno mai più un film del genere.
> ...


Anche a me serie tv e film in ambiente carcerario mi sono sempre piaciuti e trovo questo uno dei migliori insieme a Prison, questo però crudo e violento come giusto che sia. Come film hanno un pò smesso di farli purtroppo  ma il migliore rimane Fuga Da Absolom e ricordo con piacere 2013 La Fortezza. Di ambito diverso ma comunque carcerario poi c'era anche Le Ali Della Libertà bellissimo
Al giorno d'oggi una serie in carcere la farebbero genderfluid mi sa


----------



## Raryof (25 Novembre 2022)

Non è un film o una serie classica ma qualcosa di simile, praticamente 'sto tizio si è comprato un mezzo rudere sulle alpi italiane (in Piemonte) un anno fa e ha documentato di volta in volta i progressi, i lavori, quello che ha fatto e non fatto, con tanto di droni e inquadrature da pro quasi, crea quasi dipendenza.
Questo è il primo episodio, davvero di qualità per me, è una di quelle robe di cui non sai di avere bisogno finché non te le trovi davanti e poi ne hai bisogno come un tossico.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2022)

Appena vista tutta la prima serie su Netflix dedicata a Wednesday Addams, la consiglio vivamente specialmente per chi come me apprezza le stramberie di questa famiglia di pazzoidi.
Io ho adorato la versione del 91 con Raul Julia, Angelica Houston, Cristina Ricci (che è presente nel cast della serie con ovviamente una parte diversa) e compagnia, e devo dire che questa serie di Tim Burton non è assolutamente da meno, anzi in certi versi la ritengo superiore al film.
Questa Wednesday è stata assolutamente all'altezza di quella interpretata dalla Ricci a suo tempo, da notare anche la presenza dell'attrice che ha interpretato Brienne of Tarth di Game of Thrones, anche lei bravissima.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (28 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non è un film o una serie classica ma qualcosa di simile, praticamente 'sto tizio si è comprato un mezzo rudere sulle alpi italiane (in Piemonte) un anno fa e ha documentato di volta in volta i progressi, i lavori, quello che ha fatto e non fatto, con tanto di droni e inquadrature da pro quasi, crea quasi dipendenza.
> Questo è il primo episodio, davvero di qualità per me, è una di quelle robe di cui non sai di avere bisogno finché non te le trovi davanti e poi ne hai bisogno come un tossico.


 eheh me lo sono sparato tutto questa estate.

Davvero bello, qualita` delle riprese ottima,se pensi che si fa tutto lui da solo, un po` troppo hipster per i miei gusti, ma va bene comunque.

Soprattutto una natura bellissima e una finestra su un mondo dove non esiste solo velocita` e consumismo, ma si puo` trovare una piu sana dimensione.


----------



## Raryof (28 Novembre 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> eheh me lo sono sparato tutto questa estate.
> 
> Davvero bello, qualita` delle riprese ottima,se pensi che si fa tutto lui da solo, un po` troppo hipster per i miei gusti, ma va bene comunque.
> 
> Soprattutto una natura bellissima e una finestra su un mondo dove non esiste solo velocita` e consumismo, ma si puo` trovare una piu sana dimensione.


No dai ci sta, poi vabbè è in Italia quindi è la curiosità è fortissima.
Ma è fatto molto bene, qualcosa che non vedi in tv, poi ti prende perché vuoi sempre sapere cosa dovrà portare avanti e come cavarsela.
Io l'ho trovato per caso mentre vedevo roba sull'urbex e l'algoritmo ha fatto il suo.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Anche a me serie tv e film in ambiente carcerario mi sono sempre piaciuti e trovo questo uno dei migliori insieme a Prison, questo però crudo e violento come giusto che sia. Come film hanno un pò smesso di farli purtroppo  ma il migliore rimane Fuga Da Absolom e ricordo con piacere 2013 La Fortezza. Di ambito diverso ma comunque carcerario poi c'era anche Le Ali Della Libertà bellissimo
> Al giorno d'oggi una serie in carcere la farebbero genderfluid mi sa


Se siete interessati alle robe carcerarie, vi consiglio Mare Fuori.


----------



## Baba (31 Dicembre 2022)

Ho iniziato a guardare questa serie Tv turca. Ho visto i primi due episodi. Sembra davvero ottima. Dateci un occhiata.


----------



## Clarenzio (Domenica alle 14:32)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato a guardare questa serie Tv turca. Ho visto i primi due episodi. Sembra davvero ottima. Dateci un occhiata.



Bel trailer, proverò a guardarlo

Finora aveva visto solo film turchi, il livello era piuttosto basso a parte qualche drammatico o commedia surreale.

Comunque ormai prima di iniziare a vedere qualcosa, soprattutto se di Netflix, controllo se la serie è autoconclusiva o è già stata annunciata la seconda stagione, perchè ho avuto troppe delusioni.. solo nell'ultimo anno ne sono state cancellate 2 come Trickster ed Archive 81 per motivi demenziali


----------

